# Is my dog weird?



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Just got Jester a new bed today. He jumped right on and started sucking on the corners. He has done this since he was a pup. It's almost like he's nursing it with his mouth open (I can hear him breathing from his mouth). Kody never did this. Is this something that I should allow to continue? When my mom was visiting recently, his old bed was getting pretty worn out so she suggested that it would be a good time to take it away and not get him a new one since he does this "sucking thing"....like there is something wrong with him doing it?? I told her it doesn't bother me and he seems to like it so I don't see it as a problem. I didn't tell her that letting her toy poodle sit on my couch (even though we have a no dogs on the furniture rule in our house) and snarl and snap at my dog just because he wanted to play with her was offensive to me did I?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

You could move and not tell her where you moved to. And by the way toy poodles ARE puntable!!!!!!!  Let the dog have his fun is my vote. ROFL


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

You know a LOT of pit bulls do that- it's almost a breed trait of them- so I don't see why other dogs wouldn't too!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

No wierder that Tucker! Evidently you didn't see what he did to his pillow!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> You could move and not tell her where you moved to. And by the way toy poodles ARE puntable!!!!!!!  Let the dog have his fun is my vote. ROFL


 
Ha-ha...Hooch! My hubby calls them "kick-ems"!!! My folks have always had poodles. The ones we had when I was growing up were actually pretty cool dogs...very smart but the last one they had and now this one...well let's just say she lives up to the stereotype!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> No wierder that Tucker! Evidently you didn't see what he did to his pillow!


 
Ummmm...does he _LOVE _his pillow?

Jester does this too sometimes...then he will lay down and "nurse" it...hmmmmm...maybe that's what offended mom so much???


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> You could move and not tell her where you moved to. And by the way toy poodles ARE puntable!!!!!!!  Let the dog have his fun is my vote. ROFL


LOL LOL As long as Jester doen't eat the bed and throw it up on yours (the way Finny did recently) I'd say you are fine.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't see it any different than mouthing a plush toy. Jester just likes BIG plush toys. :


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww hehehe... Geddy does this, esp. with her green froggie. She just sits there sucking on him!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

They all have to have they're own "blankie" of some sort - could be worse - could be your big toe!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

He does get up close and personal with his pillow along with doing this.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

These are some great pics ya'll. My dogs don;t do this for some reason I wonder if they know what they are missing. LOL


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

If I remember correctly, Jester and Biscuit are related. Biscuit has been sucking on a "Binky" since he was just a few months old. He's almost 2 yrs and is still doing it. He still loves his lion but will use any soft toy if "lion" isn't around:

Biscuit as a pup:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Mine havent ever done that, I wonder if they are missing something also. It looks like they are really enjoying theirselves.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Abbie takes a stuff toy to bed and sucks on it till she falls asleep.....


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Aaaawwwwwww...thanks guys! Great pictures!! My dog is not weird then...Yay!! Or...err...he's not the only weird one at least! :


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jester is beautiful! I've met him up close and personal and he is not weird...


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Parker does this too! He has sense he was a puppy. His dog bed... stuffed animals. What we finally did was buy one bed that we don't permit him to suck on, and then he has one that he's allowed to do whatever with. That way he actually has a nice one to sleep on. 
Another thing he does while he's sucking on something is this high pitched whining noise!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy does this too!! She has since she was a very young puppy. I've always found it very curious so I'm glad to see other goldens doing this, as well. 

It's a very relaxing, maybe even meditative, activity for her. If someone comes over and she's really excited, she'll eventually grab one of her toys and start doing this until she calms down. Other times she'll do this just before she falls asleep. Her eyes get really weird, like she's on sedatives or something, that's why sometimes I think it's like a deep state of meditation.

I saw something similar on Planet's Funniest Videos, a dog sucking on a toy like this and it was a golden!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Ralph was six years old when we got him and he always sucked on a blanket or soft toy - it never did him any harm.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Riley does this, too. He's only 3 1/2 months old, though, so I figured it was probably one of those puppy things that he'd grow out of. Hm.. maybe not! 
He still has a little blanket that the breeder sent home with us and he'll suck on one corner of it when he's sleepy and not really in the mood to gnaw on something. It's almost like a little pacifier, or something. lol. And I haven't noticed him doing it with anything else - just the blanket.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

We just started to let Brady to sleep outside of his crate during the night. The last few nights I have noticed him sleeping with part of the blanket in his mouth. Must be a Golden thing.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Samson is a sucker also. So...I guess a bunch of us have weird dogs. LOL


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

My dog does that too. Tux loves to do that to fleece blankets. She will bunch it up and bite down on it. I have Edmonton Oilers fleece blanket I have to keep away from her.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Charlie has done this since we brought him home, but only with stuffed soccer balls. He is on his 5th one now cause after a long time of sucking it he decides to start biting and pulling and once the stuffing starts to come out I have to throw it away. I think for Christmas I'll just get him 10 sstuffed soccer balls.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

I just saw this thread and had to reply. My Sadie is 8 years old and she's always had this "nursing" habit. She does it with only the nose of stuffed animals. She's on her 4th one since she was a puppy. (yes, they each last a LONG time and they get *very* stinky!) She's pretty picky though. The nose on the animal has to be just right or she won't use it. Right now her binkie is a stuffed Winnie the Pooh bear. She absolutely *never* rips these special binkie stuffed animals apart. All others are shredded. It's very relaxing for her and she does it alot to calm or soothe herself. I've always found it to be so endearing!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Abbie takes a stuff toy to bed and sucks on it till she falls asleep.....


ROFL!!! Looks like that poor ducky has seen better days. Maybe time for a new one, huh?


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Ok, Those of you with sucking dogs...at what age did you get them? 6 weeks old? 12 weeks old? Older? Really cute...Tailer does not do this, so this is a new one to me!! Very Cute!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> Ok, Those of you with sucking dogs...at what age did you get them? 6 weeks old? 12 weeks old? Older? Really cute...Tailer does not do this, so this is a new one to me!! Very Cute!!


 
We got Jester at 8 weeks and he has always done it. I got my first golden Kody at 8 weeks too and he never did it. That is why I thought it might be weird but looks like it is really pretty common. I think it's a security thing too and I also find it endearing. :


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Got Daisy at 8 weeks too ... she started this as soon as I brought her home. I think it's a very productive behavior -- she knows how to calm herself!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Daisy will u share u r blanket wiff me...Tailer'sMom...Peeze!


----------

